# Italy Serie A Week 16



## Betting Forum (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## spkutano (Dec 13, 2018)

*Roma vs Genoa Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Roma (4-2-3-1):
Olsen, Florenzi, Fazio, Manolas, Kolarov, Nzonzi, Cristante, Under,  Zaniolo, Kluivert, Schick

Genoa (3-5-2):
Radu, Biraschi, Romero, Zukanovic, Romulo, Bessa, Sandro, Hiljemark, Lazovic, Kouame, Piatek

The last period is very frustrating for Roma fans. They have no win on the previous five matches in all competitions. The poor series started with a loss at Udinese, continued with another defeat from Real Madrid in the Champions League, followed by two draws. The Giallorossi shared the points with Inter at Olimpico and Cagliari at Sardinia. The draw with Inter could somehow be swallowed, but the draw with Cagliari was completely unacceptable. Roma dropped two-goal advantage in the finish of the match in a situation when opponents had only nine players at the pitch (Luca Ceppitelli and Darijo Srna saw red cards). On Wednesday Roma suffered another defeat in the Champions League. The loss against Viktoria Plzen have no impact on the position in the group, but is still another blemish on their recent form. To make matters worse, Luca Pellegrini was sent off and he will be missing the first match in the knock-out phase. Coach Eusebio Di Francesco came under huge pressure and his position isn't safe. The match with Genoa could be crucial for his future. If his team don’t beat Genoa, their hopes of finishing in the top four Serie A this season are going to be extremely slim. At the moment Roma have 21 points, five less than fourth-placed Milan. Di Francesco will be missing four regular starters - Stephan El Shaarawy, Daniele De Rossi, Lorenzo Pellegrini and Edin Dzeko. Their absence is a big handicap for the hosts.

Genoa are on the 15th place. They have collected 16 points, five more than the first team in the relegation zone. The fans were not satisfied with the results, as well as the club President Enrico Preziosi. Coach Ivan Juric paid the prize and he was sacked, just as his predecessor Davide Ballardini. The former Azzurri national team coach Cesare Prandelli was announced as new tactician, third for Genoa this season. According to the Sport Director Giorgio Perinetti, exactly Prandelli is the right man to get the balance back. However, Genoa failed to win in his first match in charge, playing an 1:1 draw with SPAL last weekend. Domenico Criscito saw red after just 11 minutes and that was the crucial moment in the match. After that SPAL scored through Andrea Petagna, while Genoa managed only to equalize after Krzysztof Piatek converted a penalty in the 38th minute of the match. Prandelli wasn't disappointed and said: "We could not have asked for much more when working together for only a couple of days. The only thing we could hope for was a show of character and we saw that this evening," he told Sky Sport Italia. For this match he has almost all players available, only Domenico Criscito is banned.

*Roma vs Genoa Prediction*:

I expect both teams to score at Stadio Olimpico. Genoa have no win on the last nine matches, the second longest current winless streak in Serie A. However, they have scored and conceded on the last four league matches. Roma, meanwhile, have just one option on this match - victory. The Giallorossi will strongly attack from the very first whistle. In few words, this is a "Do or Die" match for Roma players. Fully focused on attack, I am sure they will score, but at the same time to struggle in defense.

*Roma vs Genoa Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes


----------



## Writer (Dec 16, 2018)

*Atalanta vs Lazio*

Hosts have variable results lately. They have 3 wins and 2 losses in the last five games. Otherwise, they are currently 7th with 6-3-6 and with a goal difference of 29:20 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-1-3 at home. So, they are not a convincing team at home. Nevertheless, they will try to provide strong resistance. Also, they will try to make a difference in this match. In the last match, against Udinese they were better (1: 3) away. Prior to that, they had two defeats in the row. So, Zapata had a hat trick in the match against Udine.
So, they have 2 draws and 3 defeats in the last five h2h matches.
Otherwise, their key player is Zapata (5 goals). Of course, there are Gomez (4 goals), Hateboer (3 goals) and Mancini (3 goals).
On the other hand, visitors made 4 draws in a row in the last 4 games. In any case, they had in the last five matches BTTS-Yes. Atalanta, too.
In any case, visitors are a very experienced team. So, their coach Inzaghi does not want to defeat this match. Otherwise, they have 3-2-2 with a goal difference of 8: 8 on the road. Otherwise, their scorer Ciro Immobile (10 goals) is spiritually recovered for this match.
As things stand, this should be a draw. However, I avoid drawing. I expect that hosts have a chance in this game.
So, my offer in this match is: Home side (-0.25AH with Odds 1.86). I think this is acceptable.


----------



## spkutano (Dec 17, 2018)

Roma vs Genoa 3-2


----------



## Writer (Dec 17, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Atalanta vs Lazio*
> 
> Hosts have variable results lately. They have 3 wins and 2 losses in the last five games. Otherwise, they are currently 7th with 6-3-6 and with a goal difference of 29:20 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-1-3 at home. So, they are not a convincing team at home. Nevertheless, they will try to provide strong resistance. Also, they will try to make a difference in this match. In the last match, against Udinese they were better (1: 3) away. Prior to that, they had two defeats in the row. So, Zapata had a hat trick in the match against Udine.
> So, they have 2 draws and 3 defeats in the last five h2h matches.
> ...


*Atalanta vs Lazio* : 1:0
Well done!


----------



## spkutano (Dec 18, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Atalanta vs Lazio* : 1:0
> Well done!


----------

